# G0402



## jmoravecz (Apr 22, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can find all applicable place of service types for G0402?  I'm trying to determine if this code could be eligible in the inpatient setting.  I wouldn't think it would be but I'd feel best being able to see some CMS guidance confirming eligible places of service.  Thanks!


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a link to the latest MLN on this, and it contains links to a lot of information.  If you'll notice, under the Q&A, when asked if another E/M can be billed for a "problem" visit at the same time, CMS references only codes 99201-99215.  http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MPS_QRI_IPPE001a.pdf


I hope this helps,


----------

